# Whew !! We made it sale



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are a couple that I also need gone. Nothing fancy about them nothing wrong with them either. These are Mesquite voiced cottontail or Jack your choice $15 each or take two for $29 or all three for $42 shipped TYD.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice YD, I'll be watching...................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I won't seal the envelope till I walk out the door !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Geoff. They are simple to use too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice Don !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I bet they work better than a blade of grass...the sound travels a long way


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

can you make some out of rocks or stones for stone god bet he would by them he would call them in with them then he would throw them and hit them in the head what a good deal hahahahaha lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Calls are looking good Don. I like all the different shapes you are doing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice Don !


Thanks Ed.



itzDirty said:


> Calls are looking good Don. I like all the different shapes you are doing.


Thanks Rick I'll experiment with shapes for the next 20 years or so. I do have a few that I like enough to do again.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice photoshop on that coyote AZ....................LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> nice photoshop on that coyote AZ....................LOL


 ? All I have is a cell phone, no photoshop here...


----------

